# Orchiata



## RNCollins (May 29, 2014)

Hi! I wanted to try out a mix for my Paphs that included Orchiata. I have on hand 5A (1/2" - 3/4"). Do you think this is an ok size for Paphs?

Carol


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2014)

Depends on how big the plants are.


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 29, 2014)

also on your watering regiment


----------



## RNCollins (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.

Here's what I have...

Paph. Pedro's Moon: one growth, 8 leaves

Paph. Hung Sheng Curtisii: one growth, on the small side, 6 leaves

Paph. Hilo Green #3 x Hsinying Yosemite 'Full Moon': previously bloomed, 2 growths

I am a windowsill grower in the winter, screened-in porch grower in the summer. I water about once a week in winter. I am a newbie so this will be my first summer with my Paphs. I was just wondering if I should go one size smaller with the Orchiata... The 5A looks like it might be too big.

Carol


----------



## emydura (May 29, 2014)

It all depends on your watering regime and humidity levels. Personally that bark would be too big for me with those size plants. I would use the 9-12 mm for plants your size and the 5A for my specimen size plants.


----------



## abax (May 30, 2014)

I keep three sizes on hand. For one growth plants, I use the smallest size
Ray has. As the plants grow and are potted up, I increase the size of the
Orchiata proportional to the pot size. So far, this seems to work quite
well.


----------



## Trithor (May 30, 2014)

I don't use orchiata as it is not available in South Africa, but do use fine bark chips as my mix base. The chips are around 9mm. I use the same mix for all my paphs with a few changes depending on the plant. My mix consists of 5 parts bark, 1 part chopped sphagnum, 1 part coarse perlite, 1 part charcoal chunks ( about 15 to 25mm). I add 12 mm marble chips to some mixes. I use this mix irrespective of plant size, I just increase the amount of drainage holes in the larger pots and tailor watering to suit the plant. It works well for me, far easier than making a whole range of mixes.


----------



## Ray (May 30, 2014)

I agree that the 5A is probably too coarse, unless your growing environment is really wet, or you add some moss to increase the moisture-holding capacity.

Lehua grows in what looks to be 75%+ #5, and perlite. Plants I have gotten from elsewhere seem to use about 50/50 #5 & #9



abax said:


> For one growth plants, I use the smallest size
> Ray has.


The smallest size you've purchased is #9. I also have #8 "precision", which is even finer - essentially 100% 1/8".


----------



## RNCollins (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I have on hand a mix I got from Kelleys Korner that consists of fine sphagnum moss, fine fir bark, perlite and charcoal. I think I'll try that.


----------



## abax (May 31, 2014)

Picky, picky Ray. I don't remember a smaller size on my first order. The
#9 works very well in clay pots for my lil 'uns. I don't mix the different
sizes when potting, although I do sometimes add some hydroton. I like
airy mixes.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2014)

Me, too, Angela.


----------

